# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  ORT-JTAG Samsung I728 Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot - Haier C6300 CDMA Repair Dead Boot

## mohamed73

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [30 Mar 2011]   *Description :*  *ORT Plus V1.33*  *Haier C6300 Repair Dead Boot* *Samsung I728 Repair Dead Boot*   *What's new in ORT Plus V1.33 ?*  INTEL NOR FLASH AddedNOR Flash ID [0x88520089]   *Released Stuffs :*   *ORT Plus V1.33*Haier C6300 JTAG PinoutHaier C6300 Dump FileHaier C6300 InstructionsSamsung I728 JTAG PinoutSamsung I728 Dump FileSamsung I728 Instructions     *Previous Update :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *ORT Team Blog  :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Need a Hand ?* *Contact me if you have ORT-JTAG and following dead phones in Hand*  Samsung P1000    ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

